# Saving Word Document Problem



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I feel so stupid. I'm writing a document in Microsoft Word 7 and when I go to save it, I can not save just the document alone, but the entire page with the tools. I tried different formats but no better. I'm sure I'm missing something totally simple. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Word 7?? 

Word versions inside MS Office come in years: Office 2003, Office 2007, Office 2010, etc
There is a Windows 7 but that's an Operating system, not a document.

When you open a document you have saved in Word, it opens in Word with the tools there. That's how Word works.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

It's Office 2007. But surely there must be a way to save just the document without the tools? If not, another avenue?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

What do you mean "save without tools"? Do you mean the formatting embedded in the document is visible? If that is what you are talking about, follow these instructions:

Click the *Microsoft Office Button*







, and then click *Word Options*.
Click *Display*.
Under *Always show these formatting marks on the screen*, clear the check boxes for any formatting marks that you do not want to show in your documents at all times.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

HT is not allowing me to edit posts today, so this should be added to the above:

If you mean you don't want any formatting then save to .txt and open with Notebook. That will pretty much strip the formatting from the document.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't believe they're talking about formatting marks, I believe they are talking about the toolbar.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm not sure I'm understanding the OP. If you are talking about the toolbar, that is visible only when you have the document open on your computer. If you print the document it will not print the toolbar.


----------

